# Peripheral Neuropathy



## JayAr (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello, I am brand new in here and this is my first post so I'll go to what bothers me most. I have Peripheral Neuropathy, and the burning stinging pain in my feet 24/7 is driving me nuts. I have had it for quite a few years, and many doctors and tablets etc. The latest thing I tried is Anaesthetic Cream for people having Tattoos done. The first 2 or 3 times it worked and gave me some relief but, then nothing. My question is has anybody found a Tablet, Medication or something that gives some relief from this horrible condition?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

I've heard that high dose B vitamins can help..  particularly B3  B6  and B12....  I have some neuropathy, but it's not painful...  Just some numbness on the bottom of my feet..


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm with ya, Jay.  The neuropathy is a pain in the.....well, it's a pain.  I've just started on a high B regimen.  The doctor prescribed a "medical food" supplement that costs $165 a month, but my pharmacy program won't cover it, so I'm trying the B route.  I tried Gabapentin but it made me loopy.    I have found that soaking my feet in hot water right before I go to bed helps some.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

I also have been diagnosed with Neuropathy but other than some numbness and an occasional shooting pain (minor) it seems manageable.


----------



## 911 (Dec 23, 2015)

Is that the same as diabetic nerve pain?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2015)

911 said:


> Is that the same as diabetic nerve pain?



Although there are several manifestations of peripheral neuropathy (carpal tunnel among them), yes, it's the same as diabetic nerve pain. I've got it too in my foot from diabetes and it drives me crazy. For me, Lyrica helps a little when it gets too intolerable.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 23, 2015)

JayAr said:


> Hello, I am brand new in here and this is my first post so I'll go to what bothers me most. I have Peripheral Neuropathy, and the burning stinging pain in my feet 24/7 is driving me nuts. I have had it for quite a few years, and many doctors and tablets etc. The latest thing I tried is Anaesthetic Cream for people having Tattoos done. The first 2 or 3 times it worked and gave me some relief but, then nothing. My question is has anybody found a Tablet, Medication or something that gives some relief from this horrible condition?



Jaylu, I have "ideopathic" peripheral neuropathy. Which basically means they don't know much about it. Or it may be spinal stenosis. Basically, I have minimal feeling in my legs and feet. My legs used to ache when walking, and I would often get stabbing pains. They moved around to different parts of my legs and feet. I never knew when I would get them  or when they would go away. I was offered one of the commonly prescribed pain killers, but didn't like the described effects on the brain, so never took it. At any rate, over time. my symptoms got better. Legs almost never ache, The stabbing pains are now rare events. So not much help to you, but maybe giving you a bit of hope. It may eventually get better. Almost forgot. In my case there seems to be a big mental component. I remember once walking in pain in the mall and becoming involved in a long conversation with people while standing through out. It occurred to me after woulds that I was totally unaware of any pain while focused on the conversation. I wish you luck.


----------



## imp (Dec 23, 2015)

I wonder if typical Carpal Sunnel Syndrome symptoms are categorized as neuropathy? My hands at times drive me nuts! Sedation of course remands the tingling and numbness, but only due to loss of senation for awhile.   imp


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 23, 2015)

jujube said:


> I'm with ya, Jay.  The neuropathy is a pain in the.....well, it's a pain.  I've just started on a high B regimen.  The doctor prescribed a "medical food" supplement that costs $165 a month, but my pharmacy program won't cover it, so I'm trying the B route.  I tried Gabapentin but it made me loopy.    I have found that soaking my feet in hot water right before I go to bed helps some.



Yeah. They were pushing Gabapentin on me,too, but after reading the side effects I gave it a pass. I lucked out. Right now, I'm pain free. Just feel like my feet are made of wood.


----------



## JayAr (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the fast and varied response. I was prescribed *Lyrica*, but it caused an immediate problem in so much as I got an enlarged Prostate and couldn't pee sitting, and could only get a dribble standing. It was a horrible experience and took about 3 days to get back to normal. Then I was given *Tegretol* and had the same experience. I will investigate the *Vitamin B* thing and see what happens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

Before taking any B-12 shots which may very well help you, you can try what Dr. Weil recommends, a good quality B-100 complex vitamin daily, and also a 100mg. Alpha-Lipoic Acid daily.  I always try a more natural supplement over any prescription drugs that have way too many serious side effects.  http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02717/Neuropathy.html

PS: always check for side effects or drug interactions for supplements too, especially if you're on prescription drugs for a health condition.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Yeah. They were pushing Gabapentin on me,too, but after reading the side effects I gave it a pass. I lucked out. Right now, I'm pain free. Just feel like my feet are made of wood.



I have no pain either.. I just feel like I have on a pair of thick socks all the time, and that they are bunched up at the base of my toes.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have no pain either.. I just feel like I have on a pair of thick socks all the time, and that they are bunched up at the base of my toes.



I hear you, with the socks. I have to look to see if I'm wearing them. Glad you're pain free. We have to be happy about that.
I was about to get up from a table in a restaurant, and couldn't pull my feet apart. It felt like my shoe laces were tied together. I had simply crossed my feet without realizing it and was trying to pull them apart without lifting one off of the other!


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have no pain either.. I just feel like I have on a pair of thick socks all the time, and that they are bunched up at the base of my toes.



Same here, except that I _always_ wear socks in order to blunt an uncomfortable surface sensation, like when bed sheets rub on the tops of my feet.   I only occasionally have the stabbing sensations that plague some PN sufferers.

I took Jarrows 5000mcg sublingual tablets for over a year, I _think_ that  the may have been some benefit, albeit minute at best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2015)

They sell things like this to keep sheets and blankets off the top of your feet, without sacrificing warmth.  I think there are different types and models depending on the seller.  http://www.rehabmart.com/product/blanket-lift-bar-18504.html


----------



## jnos (Dec 25, 2015)

If you live in a state where medical marijuana is legal, it might be worth your getting a card. I have seen many patients get relief from medical grade cannabis, both smoking, vaporizing, eating and even the salves made with cannabis. They've also said they are now without the side effects of prescription drugs which are both numerous and dangerous.


----------



## imp (Dec 25, 2015)

*......"without the side effects of prescription drugs which are both numerous and dangerous."

*Personally, I cannot agree more! After studying the possible adverse-effects of many of the advertised drugs ("ask your Dr. if [blah blah] is right for you), I feel they should not even be advertising them like some kind of common aspirins!    imp


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have no pain either.. I just feel like I have on a pair of thick socks all the time, and that they are bunched up at the base of my toes.



That's *exactly* how mine started and that's how I described it to the first doctor.  Then the numb spots showed up and then the feeling of getting shocked with an electric wire and the burning feeling.


----------



## disanzapat (Jan 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disanzapat (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know why I had to put a photo up in order to reply but anyway Hi to all.  I'm new and learning slowly how to use this site.   I have Peripheral Neuropathy for a long time now, about 30years, but I don't have diabetes.  When I first got it I was like the person with the tent over my feet.  I couldn't wear closed in shoes or socks.   I still have some that problem sometimes when wearing them.  I think I tried every medication out there.  For years I wore the Fentanyl patch.  That helped me back then with the pain but I stopped wearing it because it don't help me now with the numbing and ice cold pain.  I recently ordered from the Internet the Cannibus oil that's suppose to take at least a month to notice any difference.  It doesn't have any side effects and is not habit forming.  Also, I ordered a cream that's suppose to get rid of the pain but I didn't get it yet.  Anyway, you guys have given me some ideas about different things that I will try.  I take Ambian to sleep at night because that's when I'm the worst and I have to say that Ambian is the only thing that gets ride of my ice cold burning pain.  I'll let you know if the cream and oil help me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disanzapat (Jan 10, 2016)

P.S.  I originally wanted to respond to JayAr and tell you that I know exactly how you feel and that is why I signed up for this Forum.  I'm to the point myself that some days I feel I just can't take it anymore.  I do feel better when I walk around or just stand up and rock back and forth from one foot to the other while I'm reading or watching TV.  Just to get the circulation going.  It helps me for awhile.  Well hang in there and hope you feel better,  talk to you soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 18, 2016)

I have very severe and painful neuropathy in both feet. A couple years back I did get hooked up with a very good neurologist who after some trial and error I am in both gabapentin and cymbalta.  It does help perhaps 30%.  I can't go without it and only side effects are drowsiness which I just live with.


----------



## disanzapat (Jan 18, 2016)

cdestuck.    Hi how are you doing?  I just saw you post and was wondering what kind of pain you are experiencing now.  What I mean by that is that when I first got my neuropathy my feet burned so bad all the time and I was in terrible pain all day long.  Now after about 30 yrs give or take, I can walk better and the burning is gone.  But in return for that now my feet are so ice cold that there is nothing I can do to warm them up and the pain at the end of the day from the frost bit is unbearable.   Last week I received this oil that I ordered from the Internet called Soothanol X2.  The day I got it I couldn't wait to put it on.  I could not believe how quickly my frost bit when away and so did the pain.  I could not believe it.  When I read the pamphlet that came with it, they said that I would feel some burning.  I did not feel any burning on my toes but it did get ride of the frost bit.  To me it is the miracle oil they said it was.   I've only been using this a week now and already I don't want to be without it.  Just thought I'd let you know.  Let me know it you do decide to try it.  Also, if anyone else reads this, it is good for back pain, arthritis and all kinds of pain.  I hope if anyone decides to try it you get the relief that I did.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 19, 2016)

disanzapat said:


> cdestuck.    Hi how are you doing?  I just saw you post and was wondering what kind of pain you are experiencing now.  What I mean by that is that when I first got my neuropathy my feet burned so bad all the time and I was in terrible pain all day long.  Now after about 30 yrs give or take, I can walk better and the burning is gone.  But in return for that now my feet are so ice cold that there is nothing I can do to warm them up and the pain at the end of the day from the frost bit is unbearable.   Last week I received this oil that I ordered from the Internet called Soothanol X2.  The day I got it I couldn't wait to put it on.  I could not believe how quickly my frost bit when away and so did the pain.  I could not believe it.  When I read the pamphlet that came with it, they said that I would feel some burning.  I did not feel any burning on my toes but it did get ride of the frost bit.  To me it is the miracle oil they said it was.   I've only been using this a week now and already I don't want to be without it.  Just thought I'd let you know.  Let me know it you do decide to try it.  Also, if anyone else reads this, it is good for back pain, arthritis and all kinds of pain.  I hope if anyone decides to try it you get the relief that I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't have cold pain. My pain is fairly severe in that feels like a very heavy weight is parked on my feet and that feet fell like they're shoved into shoes about 4 sizes too small.  Pain extends from the arch out to my toes. Have had it for 15 years. Had 4 foot surgeries before I was led to a neurologist who quickly diagnosed it with a EMG.


----------



## disanzapat (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry that sounds horrid.  I'm new to this site and in the past 30 or so years I have not really spoke to in depth with anyone about my pain.  No one can really understand unless they have it too.  I'm finding out that people have different types of pain.  I always said my feet felt like I was walking on hot coals.  But in the past 8 or 9 year my toes also feel like they are frost bitten and get sharp pains throughout my feet.  I was hoping that this Soothanol X2 oil could give someone else the temporary relief that I have received from it.  Maybe someone will read this and it will be able to help them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jnos (Jan 20, 2016)

When it was mentioned here, I checked out Soothanol X2. Active ingredients are Capsaisin and Menthol, both analgesics. One caution is  wash your hands after using. Unless you want burning, watering eyes, never touch your eyes as the Capsaicin is what's makes chili peppers hot.

I'm familiar with a cannabis extract topical that contains capsaicin. It's a standard warning.


----------

